# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  سجلت وقضيتي القى لها حل ؟؟؟؟

## ابو عثمان

تحيه وتقدير لكل الاعضاء ............

اخوكم منتسب جديد وتعتبر هذه مشاركتي الاولى في المنتدى ولن تكون الاولى مستقبلا 

لدى قضية حقوقية من العيار الثقيل واطلب مشاركتي في ايجاد حل لها لوجود ثغرات متعدده في توقعي المتواضع ان تكون هذه الثغرات في صالحي 

لن استرسل كثير في الكلام ... اتمنى منكم ابداء الترحيب بي ضيف خفيف او ثقيل اللي تحبون .. واللي عنده استعداد في مساعدي او حل بعض الامور او سماع القضية سوف اقوم بشرحها حبه حبه في وقت آخر ....\\

لكم تحياتي واتمنى ان يكون ردكم بالموافقة على السماع والمساعد ه  :Poster Dont:

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاستاذ ابو عثمان

مرحبا بك عضوا في المنتدى ونحن نتطلع

إلى مساهماتك في الجوانب القانونية

واذا امكننا تقديم الرأي القانوني لك في مجال تخصصنا وهو ا لقانون الجنائي فلن نتردد


د. شيماء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاستاذ ابو عثمان

أهلا بك فى المنتدى ,وتشرفنا بوجودك معنا ومستعدين لسماعك و مساعدتك .

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ننتظر قضيتك الحقوقية يا أستاذ أبو عثمان

----------


## رانيا المحامية

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## المحامي امجد بني هاني

نتمنى ان نستطيع تقديم المشورة القانونية لحضرتك ، وننتظر منك ان تعرض هذه القضية لنتمكن من ابداء ارائنا حولها ........... وبالتوفيق 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

